# Mike Samuels - South West London/Surrey Personal Training



## mikesamuels (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My name's Mike and I do Personal Training in South West London/Surrey.

If you're interested, you can visit my website at

Mike Samuels | Personal Training

Thanks guys!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board Mike...please contribute so that i don't think you are using this site to promote your business


----------

